# Fetching Tag is here!



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

YAY! I am so very happy to report that Harleigh's Fetching Tag is here! I've been waiting on it for a little less than a week and was very excited when I saw it in the mailbox today.

You ready for it?!?!


















It reads (as I'm sure you can see): "Imma Gator -- CHOMP! CHOMP!" 

This is the backside of the tag. Of course, its without the black mark 









I'm sure you can guess why I chose that for her tagline, but it was tough! I had a few other ones I was considering, but this one won out for a couple of reasons.  

And now Harleigh is no longer the dog without a proper ID tag, WOOT! I'm so happy! :biggrin:


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I love it, beautiful dog.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Very nice, I like it.


----------

